# 595 / 586 owners- what color elastomer do you ride in your E -post?



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I have found the different color elastomers have quite a difference in ride qualities between the grey, red and black. 

Personally, on my 586, I like the hardest, black, elastomer the best and get the comfort out of the frame design and wheel/tire choices. 

On the 595, I liked the softer, red, elastomer best. Looking at many of the 595 photos posted on this forum, it seems most people use the red elastomer. 

What do you use, have you tired the others, and why did you choose the one your one now?


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm using the red just because I thought it looked better. Really haven't had the chance yet to experiment as the weather here in New England has not been cooperating.


----------



## 586 (Mar 12, 2008)

What are supposed to be the differences between the colors?


----------



## deputycag (Mar 5, 2006)

Black is the hardest one followed by red and grey. Been using the red all along. Changed to black for a few rides and a race and it felt too hard. Red is an optimal blend of both.


----------

